# Murray Push Mower



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

I am looking for a parts/diagram site for a Murray 22" High Wheel Push mower. The Model is 22543X12B. The High Wheel is wire spoked and it comes with a Tecumseh engine. I'm missing the front right wheel with height adjustment assembly and the handle with brake bar and Throttle.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Sir Thomas, as I'm sure you know, that model number doesn't show up in a search. Wire spoked wheels haven't been used for quite awhile so I'm guessing it is pretty old. You may be better off stripping the usable parts and scrapping the rest. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello Sir Thomas, as I'm sure you know, that model number doesn't show up in a search. Wire spoked wheels haven't been used for quite awhile so I'm guessing it is pretty old. You may be better off stripping the usable parts and scrapping the rest. Just my opinion.


According to the information I got, the information "Date of Manufacture" is listed as "0511" which means if was made November 2011.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sir Thomas said:


> According to the information I got, the information "Date of Manufacture" is listed as "0511" which means if was made November 2011.


http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=145127
May want to go off the engine #'s instead.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

mikel m14 said:


> http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=145127
> May want to go off the engine #'s instead.


OK. The number on the Tecumseh Engine is TVS120 63620G SER 1030A and the number on the Murray deck is 22543X12B 0511 KM 5008
The Decal on the front part of the deck reads 22" MURRAY 5.0 5008

I have found the parts list for the Engine. Now it's my understanding that the first number in Murray's Date of Manufacture is the year which in this case is 0which could be 2000 or 2010. If you go pre-2000 it could be anywhere from 1910 to 1990. Now going by the Engine the first number is 1.

Oh...my head is spinning. One conclusion I can come to is that a newer Motor was put on a older deck. Everywhere I look the numbers for the Murray goes up to 22526X (1999) then skips to 22605X (2000).


----------

